# App for Bluetooth Smart Polar HRM and Speed/cadence



## roncova (May 24, 2014)

Hi all. I am looking for a cycling app for the Galaxy S4 that will let me use a Polar H7 HRM and a Runtastic Speed/Cadence sensor. Both sensors use Bluetooth Smart. So far, I haven't had any luck. I'm open to swapping the sensors if I have to, but would prefer to avoid it.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Runtastic
Cyclemeter
MapMyRide


----------



## roncova (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I haven't been able to get the Runtastic app to pair with the Polar H7, and Runtastic's support site seems to claim that they don't actually support any third-party hardware.

MapMyRide doesn't list the Runtastic Speed Cadence Sensor on their compatability list.


----------



## roncova (May 24, 2014)

Oh, and Cyclemeter doesn't appear to be available for Android.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

roncova said:


> Thanks for the response. I haven't been able to get the Runtastic app to pair with the Polar H7, and Runtastic's support site seems to claim that they don't actually support any third-party hardware.
> 
> MapMyRide doesn't list the Runtastic Speed Cadence Sensor on their compatability list.


Interestinr.

I am running a Java heart rate monitor and a Java speed/cadence sensor with Runtastic.

Granted, I am on an iPhone, so I don't know what those apps are like on Android, but Bluetooth is Bluetooth.


----------

